

Ask HN: Hacker News Los Angeles Meetup? - iseff

I moved to LA a few months ago and have seen a few tech/startup meetups, but am wondering if there was a large enough HN contingency to warrant an LA meetup.<p>Any interest?
======
krisneuharth
I'm in Irvine but I would be willing to make the trek up there.

------
ApolloRising
I'm up for it

